
High Technology Brings Small Bank into German Homes (1981) - legulere
https://www.nytimes.com/1981/12/28/business/high-technology-brings-small-bank-into-german-homes.html
======
ktpsns
Apparently this article discusses the Videotex technology
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Videotex](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Videotex)
, where Minitel
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Videotex](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Videotex)
was the most prominent brand. This seems to be a kind-of predecessor of the
90s modem uplinks with personal computers.

